

Race and Technology: Are There Renowned Internet Startups With Black Founders? - PixelRobot
http://oonwoye.com/2010/04/05/black-founders

======
Montagist
This guy actually just blew my mind with the StopHop comment - I really had no
idea and feel I should've heard or read something about it.

This resonates with me but was too open-ended. It really is just a social
problem stemming from different sets of socio-economic priorities and values.
I was the kid who would get in trouble for taking apart the vcr, but generally
my parents encouraged me to experiment with whatever held my interests. I
realize, however, that that wasn't the case for other black kids from the
major-metropolitan area.

